# USA Bassin, 1st Event May 16 Oconee



## fishdoc (Apr 27, 2009)

We are glad to announce that weve jumped on with Usa Bassin. Our first event is May 16th on Oconee out of Jrs{Marathon Gas} $50 entry $10 Big Bass .Safe Light till 3:30pm. You have to become a member of Usa Bassin to fish these events,go to there web page and look under Info. I will take walk ups and sign you up as a member at the ramp .Membership is $25 This makes you elligable to fish all Divisional events for 1 yr. There will be a meeting 30 min before Safe light ,so be early. Complete schedule and rules are under there website. 
   Qualifiers for The Usa Bassin/Tracker Marine Classic Tournament for 2008 witch is May 2nd and 3rd 2009, are fishing for a First Place prize of a Nitro 898 with an 175 Merc. The Classic is held on Kentucky Lake. They are giving away 4 Boats this year!!. And a bunch of other prizes.
   Hope to see you there !! Mike 678/551/0660 or 706/816/7199.


----------



## Marks500 (Apr 28, 2009)

So it would be 85 Bucks to fish the first Tournament with the Membership Fee?


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 29, 2009)

Thats correct, you can become a member by going to there website Usa bassin.com and go under info. Or just enter at the ramp.Mike


----------



## anglerEd (Apr 30, 2009)

Im going to Kentucky Lake!


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 30, 2009)

anglerEd said:


> Im going to Kentucky Lake!



What time are you leaving?  Tournament starts this Saturday.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 30, 2009)

Same place for next years!! I dont think well make it for this weekend!!lol


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 30, 2009)

My bad. I thought they would change lakes for next year.


----------



## fishdoc (May 2, 2009)

Hope you guys can make our first event on Oconee. Dont forget to ck out the website Usa Bassin.com. Mike 706/816/7199


----------



## anglerEd (May 2, 2009)

Hey Mike, are there going to be prize give aways at the series events?


----------



## fishdoc (May 4, 2009)

They are Bass Pro sponsored, were suppost to be recieving some give aways for the tournys.I have not recieved any yet but ill keep you guys posted. Dont forget to become a member either now or at the ramp.Mike


----------



## OL' Square Britches (May 5, 2009)

Hey Mike, will the Classic be on Kentucky Lake every year? This Trail looks really good-the only negative would be if they had the classic on Kentucky lake each year-i don't mind traveling to Kentucky Lake if i were fortunate enough to qualify but not every year.


----------



## fishdoc (May 5, 2009)

I think it does move around, the more boats and divisions we can get in this area will move it further south.


----------



## OL' Square Britches (May 6, 2009)

Mike-Thanks, i am going to try & Make It-how do you get to Jr's Marina from I-20 -Please pm me if you can give me directions-i know sugar Creek and thats aboput it. If you know JR's address i can Mar quest it. This trail looks really good.


----------



## stratojoe (May 6, 2009)

The classic could possibly be moved if there is enough interest and enough members .There has to be a local tracker dealer close for registration. Another option is holding a geargia regional tx we can work this out later .I went to this years calssic there were 229 boats it was awesome .If you guts get 250 points you will qualify for the regional in Tenn which will be sep 13 on Douglas lake


----------



## fishdoc (May 6, 2009)

Well give you enough#s to make it worth while to have a regional down here ...!! Did they give a boat away this year Joe?


----------



## stratojoe (May 8, 2009)

yes sir a 30,000 nitro it was awesome and started giving college scholarships out to our young anglers .next year 135,000 worth of boats will be given out at the classic that is crazy I cant wait


----------



## fishdoc (May 9, 2009)

Hope to have you guys there, weve added an associate sponsor of Kentucky 10 a Usa Bassin sponsor to our Sponsor board and there giving away some livewell add ons and giving discounts to all USA Bassin Members ck them out. Thanks Mike


----------



## Randy Woodham (May 10, 2009)

Did not see the payout listed in the rules.


----------



## fishdoc (May 10, 2009)

70%payback at the ramp 50 boats $500 1st and payback 10 places.25 boats $380 1st payback 5 places just for a example. Ck out the webpage at Usa Bassin.com. Also Kentucky 10 a sponsor of Usa Bassin has come aboard with us as a sponsor and will be giving discounts for members of Usa Bassin as well as giving us some give aways. Dont forget the Bass Pro Shops reward programs as well.Mike 478/363/0871


----------



## fishdoc (May 11, 2009)

Registration will be 5-5:30 am on sat.Dont forget you can become a member at the ramp for $25 per person. I will give you a membership card and your good to go for the year. Be there early on sat so we can get you all set up. We Thank You for the support and hope to see you there.Ck out the UsaBassin. com web page there is a Georgia forum set up for us, make some noise so we can get a Regional down here.  Mike 478/363/0871


----------



## Perkins (May 11, 2009)

fishdoc said:


> 70%payback at the ramp 50 boats $500 1st and payback 10 places.25 boats $380 1st payback 5 places just for a example. Ck out the webpage at Usa Bassin.com. Also Kentucky 10 a sponsor of Usa Bassin has come aboard with us as a sponsor and will be giving discounts for members of Usa Bassin as well as giving us some give aways. Dont forget the Bass Pro Shops reward programs as well.Mike 478/363/0871



Mike not to nock your thread, but 50 boats and your paying 500 to the first place team??? where is the other 30% going? and whats up with paying ten places? shouldn't it be like 5 places paid? 
at 25 boats, you pull down there gas up the truck at 40 bucks, the boat at 40 bucks ice, drinks and snacks..then a ramp fee..and if you win? 380 bucks..time you split that up you might have enough for a cheeseburger at the DQ in Monticello??? something don't sound right to me??


----------



## bigbass07 (May 11, 2009)

Eric Perkins said:


> Mike not to nock your thread, but 50 boats and your paying 500 to the first place team??? where is the other 30% going? and whats up with paying ten places? shouldn't it be like 5 places paid?
> at 25 boats, you pull down there gas up the truck at 40 bucks, the boat at 40 bucks ice, drinks and snacks..then a ramp fee..and if you win? 380 bucks..time you split that up you might have enough for a cheeseburger at the DQ in Monticello??? something don't sound right to me??



right eric that will scare away most t-ment anglers in a heartbeat. i speak from when i use to have my trail.


----------



## fishdoc (May 11, 2009)

Take a look at the usabassin web page and look at what they are giving away at the Classic and the regionals not to mention all the give aways during the division events, It adds up we did our homework theyve got a good program. This years Classic they are giving away 4 boats .If you make it to the Classic  for 1st place youll get a z8 with a merc. 2nd Z7, 3rd x5 , and all teams that enter the Classic will be put into a drawing for a Tracker Pt 175. 
   Lets not forget were not paying $160 entry were paying 50 +10 for big fish as well.This is a grass roots team tourny trail and one of the most affordable tournament trails in the country with more than 1500 members spread across 10 states. The Classic will be held on Kentucky Lakes, May 1st &2nd 2010 . Give it a shot and qualify score 250 points in the division go fish a regional and finish in the top 40% and your in........ See you at the ramp. 
  Dont knock it till you ck it out. Hope to see you at the ramp, good luck fishing. Mike


----------



## OL' Square Britches (May 12, 2009)

bigbass07 & Eric, where do you think all of those prizes that Mike mentioned come from-their own Pockets or donations-not in this lifetime. Those are some fine rewards for those who do well at the classic-those rewards have to be paid for from money accumulated from the regular scheduled events leading up to the classic-they have to get the money to pay for those prizes some where-Mr bigbass07 if you had YOUR own trail as you claim then you know this. Mike it sounds like your are working hard and doing it right-good luck to you.


----------



## stratojoe (May 12, 2009)

Divisional Tournament Payout:
	The following is a break down on how the entry fees are paid out.
·	70% of each entry fee is paid back to the anglers the day of the tournament.
·	15% is escrowed into a fund to help pay for the boats we give away during the Regional and Classic Tournaments
·	10% to the Divisional Tournament Director
·	5% to USA BASSIN (administration fee)   

this is the break down on payout for 5 or more boats this should help people understand where ther money is going


----------



## Perkins (May 12, 2009)

stratojoe said:


> Divisional Tournament Payout:
> The following is a break down on how the entry fees are paid out.
> ·	70% of each entry fee is paid back to the anglers the day of the tournament.
> ·	15% is escrowed into a fund to help pay for the boats we give away during the Regional and Classic Tournaments
> ...



Sounds great you guy's have fun!


----------



## bigbass07 (May 12, 2009)

OL' Square Britches said:


> bigbass07 & Eric, where do you think all of those prizes that Mike mentioned come from-their own Pockets or donations-not in this lifetime. Those are some fine rewards for those who do well at the classic-those rewards have to be paid for from money accumulated from the regular scheduled events leading up to the classic-they have to get the money to pay for those prizes some where-Mr bigbass07 if you had YOUR own trail as you claim then you know this. Mike it sounds like your are working hard and doing it right-good luck to you.



i had a great trail (anglers warehouse 2001-2004 drew 40-50 boats average) fact (cheapest entry with the highest payouts)and where the money for the prizes should come from , it's called sponsors and advertisements .


----------



## fishdoc (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the input, go fish.......Those of you fishing with us make sure your there early to get registerd and get your membership cards. 5 am-5:30 am ill be registering while Ed does a livewell ck. Go ck out the Usa Bassin Page and go under forum weve got a Georgia board on there. Mike


----------



## stratojoe (May 13, 2009)

I am really excited for this trail and i pplan on fishing some of these with you guys good luck and I hope there is a great turnout


----------



## fishdoc (May 13, 2009)

Thank You Joe, should be alot of fun. Were quite excited as well.Mike


----------



## fishdoc (May 13, 2009)

Dont forget $50 entry $10 Bf and $25 per person for membership thats good for one year. Mike


----------



## anglerEd (May 13, 2009)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## fishdoc (May 14, 2009)

Dont forget to be there early for registration 5-5:30am jrs.


----------



## brian lee (May 16, 2009)

well today was fairly decent with the turnout. it took 15lbs to win, with Billy Booth slipping in the back door on us and grabbing 2nd and big fish w/ 14lbs and some change. Ben Cleary taking 3rd w/ 11lbs and change and my team getting 4th w/ 10 1/2 lbs. the weather held up till the last 45 minutes. see everyone on the next one.{ maybe Billy will stay home for a while}


----------



## sheetsrep (May 16, 2009)

How many boats did you guys have?


----------



## Laneybird (May 17, 2009)

brian lee said:


> well today was fairly decent with the turnout. it took 15lbs to win, with Billy Booth slipping in the back door on us and grabbing 2nd and big fish w/ 14lbs and some change. Ben Cleary taking 3rd w/ 11lbs and change and my team getting 4th w/ 10 1/2 lbs. the weather held up till the last 45 minutes. see everyone on the next one.{ maybe Billy will stay home for a while}




Congrats on the 4th place finish, but you didn't say who won it.


----------



## fishdoc (May 17, 2009)

Here is the official results 
1st Randall Woodham/Michael Woodham 14.95
2nd Billy Boothe/Daniel Hollfield 14.21 and Bf 4.68lb
3rd Ben Cleary/James Wood 11.14lb
4th John Finney/Brian Lee 10.17
5th Ed Cavender/Michael Dike jr. 9.43lb
6th Brandon Stooksbury/Brian Elder 8.74lb
7th Barry Collins/Michael Dike iii 8.05lb
8th Mike Coursy/Kyle Ellis 6.93lb
9th Justin Singleton/Randy Singleton 1.83
10th Toby Hicks 1.59lb
Thank you to all that showed everything went smooth and we hope to see you at the next USA BASSIN event at Jackson on the 30th of May. Congrats to all that participated. Mike 478/363/0871


----------

